# House Hunters on Kauai Tonight



## slip (Nov 27, 2011)

There's a new House Hunters on HGTV tonight 9:00pm central time. It only said
that they are looking for a larger house on Kauai, didn't say what part of the 
island. Hopefully we can see some familiar spots.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 27, 2011)

Thanks for the tip. I just set it up to record it because if it's in Hawaii, we like to watch them more than once. It was a rerun, but we enjoyed the one last week when they bought a house in Poipu.


----------



## slip (Nov 27, 2011)

I saw your post on that one but I missed it. That's why I saw this one in the
guide, I was looking for the one you posted about.


----------



## lynne (Nov 28, 2011)

*House Hunters Kauai*

We taped the show and when they did the walk-through of the 3rd home, both my husband and I recognized it immediately.  We looked at that house in 2001 during our house-hunting trip.  We were also a little leery of the spiral staircase.  They remodeled the master bath and kitchen, but other than that, exactly the same.  That was one of the houses on our short-list (2 on Kauai and 2 on Hawaii).  We decided to purchase the Hawaii house and never looked back.


----------



## artringwald (Nov 28, 2011)

lynne said:


> We taped the show and when they did the walk-through of the 3rd home, both my husband and I recognized it immediately.  We looked at that house in 2001 during our house-hunting trip.  We were also a little leery of the spiral staircase.  They remodeled the master bath and kitchen, but other than that, exactly the same.  That was one of the houses on our short-list (2 on Kauai and 2 on Hawaii).  We decided to purchase the Hawaii house and never looked back.



Was the house really that far from shopping? Too many one lane bridges?


----------



## danb (Nov 28, 2011)

*Some advise from your experience*

We are planning on moving to Oahu next year. I love to hear some of our comments and experiences of the move. we will be relocating from the east coast and have done lots of research. we will be looking for a Ohana home and our son, DIL and grandchildren will be with us. 
Just looking for some honest opinions. 

Thanks


----------



## lynne (Nov 28, 2011)

artringwald said:


> Was the house really that far from shopping? Too many one lane bridges?



It was the last house they had toured in Princeville.  The 2nd house was in the town of Ha'ena which is quite a distance from any shopping.

Even though Ha'ena is only 7 miles (11 km) from Hanalei, getting to this small town and its attractions is challenging and requires driving on a narrow, winding road, crossing several one-lane bridges and keeping an eye open for warning signs, such as falling rocks from the nearby cliffs. The drive from Hanalei to Ha'ena can easily take half an hour, and since the area is very popular among visitors to the island, the road and parking lots can be very busy.


----------



## artringwald (Dec 2, 2011)

Want to rent a 3 bedroom house in Poipu? This is the rental site for the property that the Alaska couple bought on a recent episode of House Hunters.

http://www.kauaivacationrentals.com/book/houseP.html?Num=543


----------



## chellej (Dec 3, 2011)

I keep wondering  what his 2 internet businessses are that he can afford a millin dollar home......  I could live like that


----------

